# Studio Ghibili soundtrack



## WolfAlphaX

Most of Studio Ghibili films (such as Howls moving castle, Ponyo, Spirited away, Kiki's flying delivery service, etc.) are composed by a japanese composer called Joe Hisaishi. Now some of you may not have even heard of these movies, but they are _amazing_ (at least in my opinion.) And one of the main things that make it so is this wondrous exhilarating works throughout that. Any of you agree with me? If so, which are your favourites? 
(Here's a link to all of his pieces in the movies performed live.  



)


----------



## Ravndal

I'm a big fan of the movies. The soundtrack is great aswell


----------



## Couac Addict

I haven't seen any of these in years. I recall that the music in Ponyo sounded a lot like Wagner. One man's plagiarism is another man's homage, I guess.
Was Ponyo the one with the choral? That piece was quite nice.
I do remember (I think) that Kiki had a nice theme when she arrived in town and there was a variation on the theme each time she flew. The director provided loads of space for the music to fit in nicely. It didn't feel rushed like most films. 
However, when the big action flying sequence happens at the end. No music at all...and it was all the better for it. I can't think of another studio that would do that.
Did Totoro even have music? I remember a theme song with the credits but little else. It must have been very sparse.


----------



## ericdxx

If you use spotify, search for: hisaishi meets kitano 

Tremendous album....more 90s and japanese in style. I love it. As far as the cartoons go I love Spirited away but I'm a little skeptical to some of the others....the music is a little pompous you know....great composer though


----------



## Antiquarian

Princess Mononoke is my favorite of Hisaishi's works.


----------



## satoru

"Ponyo" uses Wagner's "The Ride of the Valkyries" in the scene Ponyo rides on back of her sisters.

When Disney released dubbed versions of older Miyazaki movies, Joe Hisaishi himself re-arranged the music for larger orchestra of Disney, and re-recorded them in Disney studio. The orchestra is larger and rich in English dubbed versions and in some spots, the music gives different impression. Enjoy both versions!

Joe Hisaishi teamed with Hayao Miyazaki and composed music for all of his movies: from "Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind" (1984) to "The Wind Rises" (2013), Miyazaki's last. He also did music for many other movies. They are nice, aren't they? Some of Hisaishi's compositions are released under his birth name "Mamoru Fujisawa" so look for them, also. There are "Symphony No. 1", "5th Dimension" etc. His "pure" music can be categorized as one of the minimalists.

This is one available from Amazon at the moment of writing.
http://www.amazon.com/Hisaishi-Classics-vol-4-Mamoru-Fujisawa/dp/B005IZWQHW


----------



## silentio

I'm very convinced that Joe Hisaishi is _the_ genius (aka Mozart/Stravinsky) of his own genre. His style is a economical and ingenious fusion of minimalism, neoclassicism, romanticism, pop, and Japan traditional music.

And man, the man is a great melodist. Seriously, the melodies are as "pure" as of Mozart's and Schubert's best.


----------



## Totenfeier

_Spirited Away_ will always be in my top five movies ever, and I still stoutly maintain that one of the best ways to spend four minutes of your life is the "Sixth Station" sequence. Miyazaki's visuals and Hisaishi's piano combine into a little jewel of art that is much more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## tortkis

Totenfeier said:


> _Spirited Away_ will always be in my top five movies ever, and I still stoutly maintain that one of the best ways to spend four minutes of your life is the "Sixth Station" sequence. Miyazaki's visuals and Hisaishi's piano combine into a little jewel of art that is much more than the sum of its parts.


Spirited Away soundtrack is my favorite. I also like Noël Akchoté's guitar arrangements a lot. Slightly deconstructed but still very lyrical.

from _Encore(s) - Plays Joe Hisaishi_

One Summer Day (Hisaishi)
https://noelakchote.bandcamp.com/track/spirited-away-one-summer-day

Always With Me (Kimura)
https://noelakchote.bandcamp.com/track/itsumo-nando-demo-spirited-away-always-with-me


----------



## TennysonsHarp

My ex-girlfriend got me the soundtrack for Spirited Away (my favorite animated film) a few years back. It's a recording by the New Japan Philharmonic Orchestra, and it's absolutely gorgeous. Especially Ano Natsu Hi and Itsumo Nando Demo.


----------



## Pugg

Never ever heard about it, sue me.


----------

